# Mr. Berlin



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone no if they still have it at berlin in the fall.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Flipp said:


> Does anyone no if they still have it at berlin in the fall.


i talked with mark hubbard today and he said its going to be oct 30. blast off is at 730 till 330 at the bonner road ramp.. $25 per man i man per boat and winner takes all.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

is this a bass tourny?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

nick99 said:


> is this a bass tourny?


yes its a bass tournament


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

25.00per boat or man how many boats do they get mike


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

mikeat said:


> 25.00per boat or man how many boats do they get mike


its per boat 1 man per boat. they usually have around 10 boats


----------

